# ROOSEVELT, UT, ADULT FEMALE-WHITE-WHAT A SMILE :)



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

For more information on Sydney please call 435 722-5058 or 435 724-3647 

Roosevelt City Animal Control 
Roosevelt, UT 
435-724-3647


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This boy needs to be on top.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping him back up.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Anything happen with her?


----------

